# Tapeworms ~ Best way to kill them!



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Hello All,

Sable has tapeworms! I've successfully treat nasty roundworms with:
Tasty-Paste
But this does NOT work with tapeworms. Anyone know of tapeworm paste/pills?

I'm sure they're tapeworms, as I've dealt w/roundworms, and (yuk!) the
difference is evident.

Anyone have any ideas? 

Also, flea control is important, as tapeworms can be transmitted via those 
nasty critters.

Anyone have any preference for K9 Advantics vs. Frontline vs. Walmart off-the-shelf
brand?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I use frontline for flea treatment and for worms Drontal. I don´t know if you have it in the US, but this are the working ingredients:
ferbantel 525mg, pyrantel, embonas 504 mg, praziquantel 175 mg


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Martin Espericueta said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Sable has tapeworms! I've successfully treat nasty roundworms with:
> Tasty-Paste
> But this does NOT work with tapeworms. Anyone know of tapeworm paste/pills?


For tapeworms, I say VET. The reason is that the treatment (which can be administered as injection or tablet) is weight-dose, and that there is a followup.

THis page also links to the treatment. Good site.

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_tapeworm.html

If others disagree about the vet being needed, I know we'll hear from them.......and I do like home remedies myself. This one, though, I've always considered a vet thing. The \"evidence\" is important (as you say), because of the completely different treatment.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> I use frontline for flea treatment and for worms Drontal. I don´t know if you have it in the US, but this are the working ingredients:
> ferbantel 525mg, pyrantel, embonas 504 mg, praziquantel 175 mg


I use the same as Selena


----------



## Linda Graffis (Mar 29, 2006)

I use k9 Advantix and for tapeworms, Drontal. I am pretty sure you have to see a vet to get Drontal, as it is weight dosed and not available OTC. But it really works.


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks All,

I bought D-Worm Praziquantel tablets from a local feed/grain shop. It was
$21.95 for 10 tablets.

Active ingredient is 34 mg praziqantel. If, after 14 days, evidents of that
dreaded tapeworm still exists, then a second dose is necassary. 

But, after those 14 days, if Sinior Tapeworm still exists, the Vet will get a
visit from us


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Martin Espericueta said:


> Thanks All,
> 
> I bought D-Worm Praziquantel tablets from a local feed/grain shop. It was
> $21.95 for 10 tablets.
> ...




I don't know whether this is all on the package insert, but here are details about use:
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_library...4496eb-4af9-4137-9258-dd33c93e9e2d&showText=1


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I don't know whether this is all on the package insert, but here are details about use:
> http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_library...4496eb-4af9-4137-9258-dd33c93e9e2d&showText=1


Yeah, the package insert was very informative. I'm actually quoting the dog
person at the feed store. They suggested the 14 days. Do you (all of you  ) 
think I should wait according to the package directions (which is common sense), 
or follow a person with years of experience, if I find more tapeworm 
segments within one month of the initial treatment?

This person, as I've found out, will not order any items to sell them, unless
she's positive they work - and have used them herself on her dogs.

BTW, FWIW, this person (forgot her name  ) is a dog trainer - offering
her services through our city's website.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Martin Espericueta said:


> .... Do you (all of you  )
> think I should wait according to the package directions (which is common sense), or follow a person with years of experience, if I find more tapeworm segments within one month of the initial treatment?....


I'm not clear on what you're asking. The package says one thing and someone else says something different? What is it that differs in the advice?


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm just not thinking right now. Forget my question...  :roll:


----------

